# WHO IS THE best chaos chapter



## michaelsmith (Dec 5, 2007)

who is the best chaos spacemarine chapter.
I have just started playing an want to know which chapter to choose


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

Mine.


There's no special rules for them and any warband can include any mix of units. Just choose or make-up a colour scheme you like.

If you have a particular predilection for Thousand Sons, Berzekers, Plague Marines or Emp's Kiddies, then you might chose to do one of those and theme your army around a particular Chaos god. Otherwise just base your choice on what you think is within your skill level to pull off and looks good. Iron Warriors are popular because all you need to do is basecoat them with Boltgun Metal Spray, black line, and fill in a couple details.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I like the Thousand Sons and Tzeentch myself. But all the legions have their own playstyle and pros/cons so go with whichever you like the best fluffwise and built a list from that.


----------



## RedApostle (Nov 24, 2007)

Along with armies such as the thousand sons, death gaurd etc. - You can choose a chapter that dosnt have speacial units but used to have speacial abilities in the old Codex and you can use their color scheme

I'm in love with my Word Bearers, nothing speacial about them, but as their preference they tend to have more troops selections and like to use daemons as meatshields

With forces like Word Bearers, Iron Warriors, etc. you can prolly find some backed-up fluff

and plus I think they're original :smoke:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Personally my Favourite is the Night Lords - nut cases with a big addiction to terror. Cool color scheme of red, blue and gold. Fluff wise they are a very fast and mobile force. Heres a link to their IA. That site also has other IA if you want to have a look around

http://redelf.h1.ru/w40k/ia/w40k_ia_nl.html


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

For pure cool factor, the TSons. For in-game killyness, the Plague Marines. For the total package, a combination of the two.


----------



## harveydent (Apr 19, 2007)

obviously it all depends on what your criteria for judging the factions are.

i would say that slaanesh and tzeentch have the two versions of cult marines with the most potential for high-powered armies.

khorne is a bit of a no-brainer; very simple and very powerful, but with limited versatility.

nurgle is a wild card because plague marines are just good at not dying, but only marginally good at killing


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

death guard marginally good at killing lol, i dissagree from hands down experiance... ive out combatted many armies since my start of death guard on the day of the typhus model released during eye of terror..

i play more troops than ive seen with other death guard armies though, 3 squads 5 termies 1 drednaught 1 squad of possesed sometimes like to take my hords of zombies to and the typhus himself


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

theres the choices of the 4 cults which imo are the best

(nurgle, tzeentch, slaanesh and khorne)

tzeentch seem to me more of firepower army..
khorne seem to be a full on close combat army..
nurgle for me is a mix of both but these are really tough..
and slaanesh im not to sure bout but they have some good rules modles e.t.c plus lucious the eternal is really good

then theres the traitor legions,

knightlords, black legion, iron warriors, blah blah blah....

if i were you id read up about them see which one you feel like readiong more.. then look through the models and as a painter and a gamer which one appeals to you most.. then it goes from there


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Word Bearers, in my not-so-humble opinion.

The Black Legion?

Failures, every single one of the lot!


----------

